# This has to be the saddest website ever !!!!!



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

http://www.betterdrivingplease.com/index3.asp

Dear oh dear, whatever next :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Great site just reported her in doors 27 times and that was just a trip to the shops :wink: :lol:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

I've reported myself; saves time :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

TTCool said:


> I've reported myself; saves time :lol:


You are the only one moving fast enough to read your reg :lol:


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

LOL what a load of bollocks!!!! Check out some of the comments, they even cite which section of the Road Traffic Act was broken :roll:

WHO CARES, YOU MUPPETS!!!!!! Do you think anyone that has cut you up is going to read it?


----------



## Major Problem (Jan 9, 2007)

Oh my goodness! I can't imagine how anyone could be so anal as to fill in a report for this site. Just shout a bit, call the other driver a useless tosser and move on - life's just too short!


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

What, 5000-odd posts and no report of dogging, or falling asleep (in a semi-undressed state) at traffic lights with porn playing on the DVD player? Boring!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Who's going to admit to looking up their reg number? :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

nutts said:


> Who's going to admit to looking up their reg number? :lol:


Me both of them :lol:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

nutts said:


> Who's going to admit to looking up their reg number? :lol:


Guilty! :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

A sad site for meally-mouthed snitches who are doubtless both perfect and considerate drivers themselves. :roll:


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Bloody hell  

On second thoughts, it s not bad. If someone accuses you without evidence, take them to court accuse them of slandering and request to have their car as compensation..... :lol: :lol:


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

And this was my message to them.

Dear Website

If i see my number plates and myself accused in here for a traffic violation without evidence I will instruct my lawyers to take your website and the person that will accuse me of a traffic violation to court for slandering. I hope your sponsors will be able to afford the compensation that my lawyers will ask.

Elias


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

slineTT said:


> And this was my message to them.
> 
> Dear Website
> 
> ...


Maybe we should all do this


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Well they should have thought twice before putting up such a website. Can you imagine if in every aspect of life we had such a website. Banter about someone maybe acceptable but accusing someone PUBLICLY is asking for trouble....


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

LOSERS!! They want to GET A LIFE!!! :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:

Have these people nothing better to do??

Karen


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

mighTy Tee said:


> slineTT said:
> 
> 
> > And this was my message to them.
> ...


Yes, but make it for libel. :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

garyc said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > slineTT said:
> ...


Beat me to it.

Besides, I thought the title was about the TT-F. :roll:


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Maybe we should all sign up and post some rediculous comments


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Major Audi Parts Guru said:


> Maybe we should all sign up and post some rediculous comments


We would not be the first ones :lol: :lol:


----------



## Major Problem (Jan 9, 2007)

I've just left a nice message for the host to read in the morning:-

*I appreciate the sentiment behind launching a website like yours, but do you really think it's wise to be publishing actual plate numbers? Cloning plates is pretty big business in certain criminal quarters and you are giving access to many registered plates.
Secondly, you are complicit in unprovable allegations against the drivers of the vehicles mentioned. Since I have genuine access to the registered keepers of all vehicles listed, perhaps I should contact those individuals and suggest libel action against your contributors and your company as the site host?*

I wonder if I'll get a response?! :roll:


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Major Problem said:


> I've just left a nice message for the host to read in the morning:-
> 
> *I appreciate the sentiment behind launching a website like yours, but do you really think it's wise to be publishing actual plate numbers? Cloning plates is pretty big business in certain criminal quarters and you are giving access to many registered plates.
> Secondly, you are complicit in unprovable allegations against the drivers of the vehicles mentioned. Since I have genuine access to the registered keepers of all vehicles listed, perhaps I should contact those individuals and suggest libel action against your contributors and your company as the site host?*
> ...


Keep us all posted on the response :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Major Audi Parts Guru said:


> Major Problem said:
> 
> 
> > I've just left a nice message for the host to read in the morning:-
> ...


yes would love to know what they have to say


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

LT52 TXF "Driving with a hat on in the car."

P770 TDF "Having a boring wife back seat driving"

LS03 KLP "Proceeding with queue behind you at 41mph in a 60 limit until _anyone_ tries to pass you."

X546 TYA "Middle lane hog"

JP07 WNK "going to B&Q in an orderly fashion"

TY56 FGH "Transporting a ginger-haired child."

:wink:


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Major Problem you are the man. 
GIVE THEM HELL

Yes libel is the correct word, I apologise, I m not a native speaker and my legal vocabulary needs improving. I assume my lawyer will know better.... :roll:


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

I think it's just a bit of fun. Going to see if I can get on it somehow.

I'll go see what the Advanced drivers over on Pistonheads think.


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Reporting people for badly spaced number plates... Get a life.


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

I am reporting user mis11 as on the 5th November she must have been writing down reg plates as she was driving. 3 posts from her on that day. :lol:

I cant believe this cr4p exists.....

Another one

Username: TelfordKev
Joined on: 3rd June, 2007 
No. of Posts : 310

I don't know how far this car travelled without any lights whatsoever in the dark, but it was very dangerous for pedestrians crossing the road!

- Welll who hasn't done that?

Mr Kev from Telford posted 5 times on that day.

Actually, I am becoming as sad as them. Time to stop.


----------

